# He Asked Me to do WHAT????



## BeesKnees

We gotta love our men but sometimes you have to wonder, _What the heck are they thinking????_ :dohh: 

I thought it would be fun to start a thread devoted to some of the questionable suggestions or asinine things our dear OH's thought we could do while pregnant. (please, lets keep it funny and non-judgemental. Different strokes for different folks, right? :flower:)

:dohh:This past weekend OH was talking about how he needs to sweep the chimney before winter and suggested that I be the person to climb onto the roof!

:dohh:Last night OH suggested that our future newborn and his 5 y/o son (whom he has 3 nights a week) share a bedroom while we keep his son's toyroom which happens to be right next to our bedroom??? Yeah, that's just what we need, two children awake at 4 AM, hungry.


----------



## hawalkden

Mine suggested I'd go in the loft whilst he was at work to get things out from there and give it a good sorting out. I phoned him whilst at work and asked him WTF.. He said sorry and just totally forgot I was 30 weeks preg..

He also said to his mum just to buy walkitalkies and well put an elastic band on the one in our room to hear the baby; saving on money!!!


----------



## Islander

mine asked me to polish a car...but actually i did and it was fine. did wear a face mask tho :)


----------



## xBabyGoose

I love this haha.

He's been pretty good with his head screwed on. The only things is when he walks too fast or starts jogging then tells me to 'hurry up' genuinely annoyed, only to turn around to fine me standing still glaring at him haha. Then he realises and thinks its funny! :)


----------



## BeesKnees

hawalkden said:


> He also said to his mum just to buy walkitalkies and well put an elastic band on the one in our room to hear the baby; saving on money!!!

Breaker 9 Breaker 9 ***schhhh*** We've got a baby in the nursery ***schhhhh***that needs a feeding***schhhh***Over and out!:haha:


----------



## lissaw

My hubby said that if I go in labor while hes at work he'll just meet me at the hospital when I leave. That he wouldn't need to come home if when it starts lol.


----------



## BeesKnees

lissaw said:


> My hubby said that if I go in labor while hes at work he'll just meet me at the hospital when I leave. That he wouldn't need to come home if when it starts lol.

 :dohh:

Well I hope you live close. In my town, a woman who lived a 30 minute drive from the hospital gave birth in the back of her and her fiancee's van along side the highway. Baby was healthy, mom was in and out of consciousness due to blood loss but in the end all was fine in the end! Don't mean to scare you. Hopefully he won't be that goofy when the time comes.


----------



## ovetta2001

My OH is the opposite...which I guess I should be thankful for but it's just as annoying being treated like a child.

Today to make sure I didn't strain myself he opened a rice crispies treat for me. Like seriously FFS.


----------



## Lulu1982

Mine asked me to help him lift a pig into the back of the trailer last week ... it weighed about 13 stone!! He's also said things like "Come on, lets go and stack up those dumpy bags of shavings" and the like.

Every time I have a bout of braxton hicks he makes a big scene in case I'm going into labour!!


----------



## Jtiki

ovetta2001 said:


> Today to make sure I didn't strain myself he opened a rice crispies treat for me. Like seriously FFS.

That is hysterical :flower:


----------



## mightyspu

Last pregnancy I was told off for going in up to loft when I hadn't!!! I even got a mock slap on the wrist for it! 

We also spent the day walking up, down and around St Michael's Mount in Cornwall. Then he wanted to pop into the town on the mainland and when I asked why (after we had wandered around the town) he said "I thought we could do with the walk!" :grr: I was 8 months pregnant at the time and had (undiagnosed SPD)


----------



## lynnikins

mine is forever asking me to get down on the floor to pick things up or go upstairs to get something for him, i can barely walk by evening most days so have no idea WFT hes thinking with imagining i can do his crap as well


----------



## BeesKnees

Lulu1982 said:


> Mine asked me to help him lift a pig into the back of the trailer last week ... it weighed about 13 stone!! He's also said things like "Come on, lets go and stack up those dumpy bags of shavings" and the like.
> 
> Every time I have a bout of braxton hicks he makes a big scene in case I'm going into labour!!

Lift a pig! That is a good one! :haha:


----------



## nicki01

i love lift a pig!!


----------



## Lulu1982

Pigs are well heavy!! It's even more ironic if you take into account that he yells at me for lifting a bucket of water these days!x


----------



## hawalkden

eeee made me giggle :D haha


----------



## Lulu1982

hawalkden said:


> eeee made me giggle :D haha

That's pretty much the noise they make when you try and pick them up! ;) x


----------



## Stargazer77

*dies laughing*

:D



ovetta2001 said:


> My OH is the opposite...which I guess I should be thankful for but it's just as annoying being treated like a child.
> 
> Today to make sure I didn't strain myself he opened a rice crispies treat for me. Like seriously FFS.


----------



## Stargazer77

Lol.

Bit OT but with our last baby if my mum ever baby sat she would ALWAYS whisper even when LO was fast asleep "incase LO could hear her through the monitor"!

They are not two way yo! :D

My mother and technology = bad combination ;)


hawalkden said:


> Mine suggested I'd go in the loft whilst he was at work to get things out from there and give it a good sorting out. I phoned him whilst at work and asked him WTF.. He said sorry and just totally forgot I was 30 weeks preg..
> 
> He also said to his mum just to buy walkitalkies and well put an elastic band on the one in our room to hear the baby; saving on money!!!


----------



## HappiestMom

BeesKnees said:


> lissaw said:
> 
> 
> My hubby said that if I go in labor while hes at work he'll just meet me at the hospital when I leave. That he wouldn't need to come home if when it starts lol.
> 
> :dohh:
> 
> Well I hope you live close. In my town, a woman who lived a 30 minute drive from the hospital gave birth in the back of her and her fiancee's van along side the highway. Baby was healthy, mom was in and out of consciousness due to blood loss but in the end all was fine in the end! Don't mean to scare you. Hopefully he won't be that goofy when the time comes.Click to expand...

dont happen to be from Knoxville TN do you..we just had someone give birth on I-40 just the other day too!


----------



## tiger

not really pregnancy related : 
My DH asked me to give him anal as it was our 1st wedding anniversary :blush: :dohh: i did it after much begging and it made my hemarroid much much worse :blush:


----------



## Kielee

Mines wonderful, he even went out lastnight to the Chinese just to get me a bag of prawn crackers lol He's been telling people off for suggesting stupid things like lets go ice-skating.. He was like urrrmm NO. I do love him to bits lol xx


----------



## BeesKnees

MrsJerome said:


> BeesKnees said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lissaw said:
> 
> 
> My hubby said that if I go in labor while hes at work he'll just meet me at the hospital when I leave. That he wouldn't need to come home if when it starts lol.
> 
> :dohh:
> 
> Well I hope you live close. In my town, a woman who lived a 30 minute drive from the hospital gave birth in the back of her and her fiancee's van along side the highway. Baby was healthy, mom was in and out of consciousness due to blood loss but in the end all was fine in the end! Don't mean to scare you. Hopefully he won't be that goofy when the time comes.Click to expand...
> 
> dont happen to be from Knoxville TN do you..we just had someone give birth on I-40 just the other day too!Click to expand...

Nope, Wisconsin! :thumbup:


----------



## BeesKnees

tiger said:


> not really pregnancy related :
> My DH asked me to give him anal as it was our 1st wedding anniversary :blush: :dohh: i did it after much begging and it made my hemarroid much much worse :blush:

You brave girl. You BRAVE BRAVE girl!!  My OH tries to suggest this all the time. I told him we can try it when we are married.

.....come to think of it. Maybe I can exchange one bout of _"that"_ for 100% exclusive rights to name the baby. Is that considered pimping myself out?? I really *REALLY* don't like any of the names my OH likes. They profoundly don't reflect our heritage, so to speak. I am tired of our baby name conversations/arguments.

TMI ALERT:
Come to think of it, that is kind of how we got pregnant in the first place. OH was begging to do doggystyle. I said we would do that position when we got to a place in our relationship where we would stop being careful (we used the withdrawl method) and chance starting a family. One day he was begging again and I asked him if he was ready. He said he was and we got pregnant the first try. (FYI, we had talked for a while prior about wanting to start a family sooner than later. There was no actual manipulation involved.)


----------



## OriginalDoll

ovetta2001 said:


> Today to make sure I didn't strain myself he opened a rice crispies treat for me. Like seriously FFS.

I'm sorry but omgosh that made me laugh!


----------



## BeesKnees

OriginalDoll said:


> ovetta2001 said:
> 
> 
> Today to make sure I didn't strain myself he opened a rice crispies treat for me. Like seriously FFS.
> 
> I'm sorry but omgosh that made me laugh!Click to expand...

I know! I can see how that would be very annoying. It would be nice to see OH dote a little though!


----------



## saphire76

tiger said:


> not really pregnancy related :
> My DH asked me to give him anal as it was our 1st wedding anniversary :blush: :dohh: i did it after much begging and it made my hemarroid much much worse :blush:

LMBO I am using why I can't give in being I am pregnant lol. Now I am happily not being asked until I give birth. Men


----------



## tripletsOMG

My is TMI but my hubby actually (i think he is serious) to engage in anal sex. WTF okay 23wks pregnant with twins so much pressure in vag and rectum possible hemorroids and overall uncomfy seriously? What are they thinking lucky we make love at all at this rate LOL


----------



## ovetta2001

The only way my OH is getting near my asshole is if I'm asleep....and sedated...


----------



## Jaylynne

I don't think you're pimping yourself out beesknees because I offered that if I could find out the gender since he wants to wait til birth. I only let him do it once before and I hate it. Seriously feels like I have to poop... He got a kick out of that but didn't take me up on the offer.


----------



## BeesKnees

Jaylynne said:


> I don't think you're pimping yourself out beesknees because I offered that if I could find out the gender since he wants to wait til birth. I only let him do it once before and I hate it. Seriously feels like I have to poop... He got a kick out of that but didn't take me up on the offer.

Oh darn...for you that is. :( Maybe my OH won't take me up on the offer but somedays he is a total meathead. Maybe it's just a matter of timing and just need to get him on the right day, when he's only thinking with his dingy.


----------



## xBabyGoose

We're trying pretty much everything to get this baby out at the moment, and he keeps saying to me 'I bet bum sex will do the job...'

... And I reply... 'Alright. Bend over then...'

:D soon shuts him up!!


----------



## Tracyface

xBabyGoose said:


> We're trying pretty much everything to get this baby out at the moment, and he keeps saying to me 'I bet bum sex will do the job...'
> 
> ... And I reply... 'Alright. Bend over then...'
> 
> :D soon shuts him up!!

OMG that is too funny - I can only imagine his face!! :saywhat:


----------



## xBabyGoose

Serves him right though doesn't it? ;) haha!


----------



## AngelUK

I have been laughing all the way through this thread! You ladies are too funny! :D
But as for anal sex I thought it was a no no during pregnancy? (Not something I am into anyway, sorry OH)

I am lucky, so far my OH has been consideration itself and hasn't asked anything of me that one could really object to.


----------



## Coxie

BeesKnees said:


> hawalkden said:
> 
> 
> He also said to his mum just to buy walkitalkies and well put an elastic band on the one in our room to hear the baby; saving on money!!!
> 
> Breaker 9 Breaker 9 ***schhhh*** We've got a baby in the nursery ***schhhhh***that needs a feeding***schhhh***Over and out!:haha:Click to expand...

OMG this has me in tears with laughter! Your hubby is something else!


----------



## sparkle83

AngelUK said:


> I have been laughing all the way through this thread! You ladies are too funny! :D
> But as for anal sex I thought it was a no no during pregnancy? (Not something I am into anyway, sorry OH)
> 
> I am lucky, so far my OH has been consideration itself and hasn't asked anything of me that one could really object to.

I asked a mw friend and she said it was fine providing you were gentle/well lubed and stopped if any pain. Its a fairly regular part of our reportoire tbh and we've been doing it right through.


----------



## whirlwind

tiger said:


> not really pregnancy related :
> My DH asked me to give him anal as it was our 1st wedding anniversary :blush: :dohh: i did it after much begging and it made my hemarroid much much worse :blush:

WARNING *TMI*
HAHAHA I was wondering about this also - I know mine would LOOOVE to do this, but I can only imagine bleeding all over his weenie, based on the fact that there is always a little blood when I have a #2. Dang hemorrhoids - pregnancy is NOT glamorous! :rofl:


----------



## whirlwind

xBabyGoose said:


> We're trying pretty much everything to get this baby out at the moment, and he keeps saying to me 'I bet bum sex will do the job...'
> 
> ... And I reply... 'Alright. Bend over then...'
> 
> :D soon shuts him up!!

:rofl: That's awesome!
What is it with men??! Mine just can't wait to push his member up my arse, but the moment I suggest he try having anything up his bum so he can appreciate how much it hurts, he squirms like a young child in the dentist's chair.
:dohh:


----------



## romeo.juliet

OH has been really good, but my mom threw one at me. I was talking to her about getting the ultrasound done at 20 weeks to find out what the sex is and she said "don't have too many of those. That's too much radiation for the baby and could be harmful". I just kinda sat there for a minute wondering where she got radiation from. I started laughing. I told her it was sound waves and it was ok and this was a routine ultrasound.


----------



## BeesKnees

whirlwind said:


> xBabyGoose said:
> 
> 
> We're trying pretty much everything to get this baby out at the moment, and he keeps saying to me 'I bet bum sex will do the job...'
> 
> ... And I reply... 'Alright. Bend over then...'
> 
> :D soon shuts him up!!
> 
> :rofl: That's awesome!
> What is it with men??! Mine just can't wait to push his member up my arse, but the moment I suggest he try having anything up his bum so he can appreciate how much it hurts, he squirms like a young child in the dentist's chair.
> :dohh:Click to expand...

:rofl:
I really can't wrap my mind around straight men's mentality when it comes to this stuff. My OH was quite the jock and the things they did in locker rooms as "strong, verile, straight men" rivals anything I've seen or heard of in gay clubs except for actual intercourse. I just don't understand the double standards? So aggravating. :growlmad:


----------



## xBabyGoose

whirlwind said:


> :rofl: That's awesome!
> What is it with men??! Mine just can't wait to push his member up my arse, but the moment I suggest he try having anything up his bum so he can appreciate how much it hurts, he squirms like a young child in the dentist's chair.
> :dohh:

Mines exactly the same, I only have to touch one of his bum cheeks and he clenches them up and looks at me like he's been violated!! :D


----------



## aam310

Mine asks if I'll get something for him if we are both sitting down!! What makes him think I'm more capable than him. Also the other day I said I needed a back rub and he said so do I. Sometimes I feek like he really doesn't understand. He gets mad when I can't sleep at night. It seriously seems like he is the pregnant one!


----------



## Eternal

LOL! Mine can be an angel one minute and a nightmare the next lol! 

he was working all weekend last weekend but stated how the living room walls needed scripped (not all in fairness but some) and how the wardrobes needed another paint. So at 31 weeks pregnant with twins i painted the wardrobes and scripped all the paper lol, and then went on to give the babies room a first coat (my dad came over to help so he did all the cutting in and high work as its an old house with very high ceilings), and the next day i did the second coat with my dad and my OH had the cheeck to complain about having to finish off one wall for me!

I had words with him last night and he insisted on listing all the wonnderful things he does for me, and he does, but i wish he would get his ass in gear and do this flippin room.


----------



## BeesKnees

Eternal said:


> LOL! Mine can be an angel one minute and a nightmare the next lol!
> 
> he was working all weekend last weekend but stated how the living room walls needed scripped (not all in fairness but some) and how the wardrobes needed another paint. So at 31 weeks pregnant with twins i painted the wardrobes and scripped all the paper lol, and then went on to give the babies room a first coat (my dad came over to help so he did all the cutting in and high work as its an old house with very high ceilings), and the next day i did the second coat with my dad and my OH had the cheeck to complain about having to finish off one wall for me!
> 
> I had words with him last night and he insisted on listing all the wonnderful things he does for me, and he does, but i wish he would get his ass in gear and do this flippin room.

Twins! Congrats! I hope there are not too many stinky chemicals involved in what you're doing. Men can be so oblivious. :wacko:

Woah, I should not complain about painting the nursery at 18 weeks. I actually don't mind doing it because I can but I was busy taping the edges and OH is bugging me about Fantasy Football. "If you can't give 5 minutes to it, why bother having a team?" he asked me. My response, "if I can't spend a little time getting this room ready, why have a kid?" He said "good point" and grabbed a roll of tape.:thumbup:


----------



## SouthernC

My OH has been really good about rubbing my back, my feet etc.. As far as crazy things hes asked, he will ask me to stop somewhere after getting off work mind you to pick this up or that up for him (we live 5 minutes from town) after being on my feet all day while hes at home I get a little aggravated, I will try to bend over to get something off the floor and he will say "Dont do that I will get it" so I leave it, only to find it still in the floor the next day and I still have to bend over to get it. 

I get more from random strangers "You shouldn't be sitting in the floor" is a classic, alright well would you rather me bend over all this time to get this done, no thanks I would rather sit my round little butt in the floor, then struggle to get up, then to bend over cause my back to hurt and make the LO mad cause he is being squished.


----------



## Novbaby08

ovetta2001 said:


> My OH is the opposite...which I guess I should be thankful for but it's just as annoying being treated like a child.
> 
> Today to make sure I didn't strain myself he opened a rice crispies treat for me. Like seriously FFS.

thank god he did so for you, I hear those rappers can be a nightmare for pregnant women lmao


----------



## Celesse

Last night OH suggested that as there was no indigestion tablets left in the house giving him a blow job would help cure my heart burn. Not sure if he was serious or just hopeful.


----------



## Eternal

BeesKnees said:


> Eternal said:
> 
> 
> LOL! Mine can be an angel one minute and a nightmare the next lol!
> 
> he was working all weekend last weekend but stated how the living room walls needed scripped (not all in fairness but some) and how the wardrobes needed another paint. So at 31 weeks pregnant with twins i painted the wardrobes and scripped all the paper lol, and then went on to give the babies room a first coat (my dad came over to help so he did all the cutting in and high work as its an old house with very high ceilings), and the next day i did the second coat with my dad and my OH had the cheeck to complain about having to finish off one wall for me!
> 
> I had words with him last night and he insisted on listing all the wonnderful things he does for me, and he does, but i wish he would get his ass in gear and do this flippin room.
> 
> Twins! Congrats! I hope there are not too many stinky chemicals involved in what you're doing. Men can be so oblivious. :wacko:
> 
> Woah, I should not complain about painting the nursery at 18 weeks. I actually don't mind doing it because I can but I was busy taping the edges and OH is bugging me about Fantasy Football. "If you can't give 5 minutes to it, why bother having a team?" he asked me. My response, "if I can't spend a little time getting this room ready, why have a kid?" He said "good point" and grabbed a roll of tape.:thumbup:Click to expand...

lol, well we did my son's room when i was in my 20 weeks, and i was fine, paint all low fume etc, but now its like :wacko: today my parents are coming over to do more painting of the twins room, has he done anything? nope. and i looks like im having to go out and buy wood etc, and i dont fit behind the steering wheel very well now. lol.

i shall overcome im sure, i had a bit of s hissy fit on him yesterday, so he put two bitf of wood around a door, took all of 10 minutes! lol! in fairness someone asked him to help with their boiler so he was out doing that, he is working tomorrow and its his birthday so cant really expect miricles but i have no idea when its going to get done. arh!


----------



## AngelUK

Celesse said:


> Last night OH suggested that as there was no indigestion tablets left in the house giving him a blow job would help cure my heart burn. Not sure if he was serious or just hopeful.

ROFL!! MEN!! You should tell him that the acid in your throat might burn his schlong! Just as likely! LOL!


----------



## tiger

Celesse said:


> Last night OH suggested that as there was no indigestion tablets left in the house giving him a blow job would help cure my heart burn. Not sure if he was serious or just hopeful.

probably being serious ! my husband tried playing the same card on me ! i told him i had horrible heartburn and he suggested i give him a blowjob and that would soothe it :dohh: sure... if u want me to throw it back up on u !


----------



## MustangGTgirl

MrsJerome said:


> BeesKnees said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lissaw said:
> 
> 
> My hubby said that if I go in labor while hes at work he'll just meet me at the hospital when I leave. That he wouldn't need to come home if when it starts lol.
> 
> :dohh:
> 
> Well I hope you live close. In my town, a woman who lived a 30 minute drive from the hospital gave birth in the back of her and her fiancee's van along side the highway. Baby was healthy, mom was in and out of consciousness due to blood loss but in the end all was fine in the end! Don't mean to scare you. Hopefully he won't be that goofy when the time comes.Click to expand...
> 
> dont happen to be from Knoxville TN do you..we just had someone give birth on I-40 just the other day too!Click to expand...

Here in my town a few years back, a girl gave birth in a convenient store bathroom, took her all of 5 minutes from start to finish. She is also known by everybody as the town whore so ofcourse the comments that followed were crazy


----------



## babyhopes2010

mine husband suggested yesterday that i mow our HUGE garden so im not bored !


----------



## Victoriaaa

lissaw said:


> My hubby said that if I go in labor while hes at work he'll just meet me at the hospital when I leave. That he wouldn't need to come home if when it starts lol.

Mine said this.. he works close to the hospital and said.. give me a text when your there.. i was like seriously!?


----------



## Jims_Girl

Still pmsl at the bum sex post! I think a bit of wee actually came out!! lol


----------



## tiger

Jims_Girl said:


> Still pmsl at the bum sex post! I think a bit of wee actually came out!! lol

sorry :haha:


----------



## BackwoodsBarB

mine tried to convince me why we should go to a children's birthday party at chuck-e-cheese.....

him: "it's great there!! you can drink beer. and your kids can ride rides!"

me: ".......i can't drink beer. and our baby can't ride rides!"

him: "oh. yeah. i didn't think about that. it sounded good in my head"

*sigh* hahaha


----------



## KittyVentura

MIne asked me to take over trying to get fake beams off the kitchen ceiling this weekend. He was physically ruined after trying himself. When I pointed out it wasn;t the best thing for a pregnant woman to do he asked me to go up the ladder to support the beams while he carried on. Um.. NO!


----------



## giidaog

That he wouldn't need to come home if when it starts lol.


----------



## Strawberrie

loool ... mine wanted me to hold his motorbike while he hit it with a hammer .. apparently in some kind of attemp to fix it !! .. 

I called a real mechanic ! LOOOL .. x


----------



## sunshineray7

ovetta2001 said:


> The only way my OH is getting near my asshole is if I'm asleep....and sedated...

Totally agree, what's with all these men wanting anal! It's not supposed to go in there, its where poo comes from, sorry but eww!


----------



## Tracyface

whirlwind said:


> xBabyGoose said:
> 
> 
> We're trying pretty much everything to get this baby out at the moment, and he keeps saying to me 'I bet bum sex will do the job...'
> 
> ... And I reply... 'Alright. Bend over then...'
> 
> :D soon shuts him up!!
> 
> :rofl: That's awesome!
> What is it with men??! Mine just can't wait to push his member up my arse, but the moment I suggest he try having anything up his bum so he can appreciate how much it hurts, he squirms like a young child in the dentist's chair.
> :dohh:Click to expand...

^^^^ OMG I cried!!!! :rofl:


----------



## ZombieQueen

For the past week straight, I've had extreme nausea, insomnia with a heaping side of fatigue, and my hubby today told me to stop being a baby when I was too ill to eat lunch. But now he's in bed and cant get comfy and hes thrashing around, huffing, ripping the covers off, flinging them back on, beating his pillows and just throwing an all out fit. Hahaha and I need to stop being a baby


----------



## whirlwind

^^ True!! Isn't is so funny how when men are sick or uncomfortable, they become such babies? The first hint of a sniffle and mine is in bed moaning for relief?

I LOVE your Husky, by the way! I had one many many years ago, miss her terribly, and really want another one. They are amazing dogs, and soooooo gentle with children.


----------



## ZombieQueen

whirlwind said:


> ^^ True!! Isn't is so funny how when men are sick or uncomfortable, they become such babies? The first hint of a sniffle and mine is in bed moaning for relief?
> 
> I LOVE your Husky, by the way! I had one many many years ago, miss her terribly, and really want another one. They are amazing dogs, and soooooo gentle with children.

Haha yeah, wasn't sure if all men were such babies or just my husband, glad to know I'm not the only one :haha:

Thank you!! Her name is Sophie, she's an absolute JOY. I will never have any other type of dog. They're like their own species lol. You should definitely get another!


----------



## Lilbynon

Oh my gosh this is funny!! My husband did some thing like this to me last night when we took our 3 year old trick-treating. Started complaining about a runny nose
Him: "babe i can't take her around much longer, my nose is a mess. I will follow in the car"
Me: "Really?" i have been in the hospital twice and am on a clear liquid diet from morning sickness
Him: "yea." GRRRRRRRRRRRR then an hour later when i felt tummy sick he told our lil one "Sorry honey, but mommy is being a boob and we have to be done"
Oh we had it out about THAT one. I wish men had to go through what us pregg women do!!!!!


----------



## BeesKnees

Lilbynon said:


> Oh my gosh this is funny!! My husband did some thing like this to me last night when we took our 3 year old trick-treating. Started complaining about a runny nose
> Him: "babe i can't take her around much longer, my nose is a mess. I will follow in the car"
> Me: "Really?" i have been in the hospital twice and am on a clear liquid diet from morning sickness
> Him: "yea." GRRRRRRRRRRRR then an hour later when i felt tummy sick he told our lil one "Sorry honey, but mommy is being a boob and we have to be done"
> Oh we had it out about THAT one. I wish men had to go through what us pregg women do!!!!!

Oh gosh. Men are the worst when they are sick. Just want to tell them to "Suck it up, buttercup" and chuck a bottle of cold medicine at them.


----------



## AngelUK

Yep they are invariably at death's door! Total drama queens! But Lilbynon your story made me just a lil angry too. He has a sniffle and thinks this is worse than having to go to hospital and being unable to stomach food?? GRRRR!


----------



## Johnnieswife

The best one has to be the one about the pig!!! LOL!


----------



## MamaDo

ovetta2001 said:


> My OH is the opposite...which I guess I should be thankful for but it's just as annoying being treated like a child.
> 
> Today to make sure I didn't strain myself he opened a rice crispies treat for me. Like seriously FFS.



I think thats cute Lol.......I'm the opposite I would LIKE to be handled with kid gloves............. I'm too impatient tho and end up doing stuff around the house to get it done rather than wait for OH


----------



## Lilbynon

AngelUK said:


> Yep they are invariably at death's door! Total drama queens! But Lilbynon your story made me just a lil angry too. He has a sniffle and thinks this is worse than having to go to hospital and being unable to stomach food?? GRRRR!

What got me was laying the blame on me, with our three year old. lol Then this morning he rolled over in bed and gave me a kiss and said
him:"thank you"
me:"ok for what?"
Him"For having my babies, I know its harder then anything I will ever know" Ahhh thats the man i fell in love with:cloud9:


----------



## whirlwind

^^ aw! Love those moments :)


----------



## AngelUK

Aww! That really is sweet! :) Ok I forgive him ;) :hugs:


----------



## Tonka106

My OH told me I should start using the breast pump now to make my boobs bigger.. I said, is that what you think it's for? And he said yeah, won't you make more milk if they're bigger? SERIOUSLY? hahaha men are so unbelievable sometimes!


----------



## AngelUK

Tonka :rofl: And I am sure he was being all selfless there, uh-huh LOL. Also maybe he thought it was like Austin Power's Swedish penis pump! :rofl:


----------



## Lilbynon

Tonka:rofl: thats so funny lol i think he was think its like a penis pump! haha thats a good one, my dh laugh about that one too:flower:


----------



## CharmingBeake

My OH asked me to go make him supper...right after I'd spent an hour in the bathroom throwing up. Really?


----------



## Lilbynon

CharmingBeake said:


> My OH asked me to go make him supper...right after I'd spent an hour in the bathroom throwing up. Really?

lol bet ya didn't do that


----------



## CharmingBeake

Lilbynon said:


> CharmingBeake said:
> 
> 
> My OH asked me to go make him supper...right after I'd spent an hour in the bathroom throwing up. Really?
> 
> lol bet ya didn't do thatClick to expand...

I told him if he wanted something, he'd have to make it himself...otherwise I'd probably be sick all over it.


----------



## Lilbynon

Im only 8 weeks but have been really sick, on day on my way home i started feeling sick. when i got home i couldn't make it in the house, i was on my hands and knees in our lawn, SICK. DH came out and rubbed my back, then said "dont worry you can take care of the vomit after dinner"


----------



## AngelUK

Lilbynon :shock: :shock: how generous of him to let you wait till after dinner! :growlmad: Did he expect you to make that btw?


----------



## jenniferttc1

tiger said:


> not really pregnancy related :
> My DH asked me to give him anal as it was our 1st wedding anniversary :blush: :dohh: i did it after much begging and it made my hemarroid much much worse :blush:

Ha ha my husband is always begging for it, its like the forbin fruit with them or something. I absolutly hate it, it is way too painful no matter how much I try. So he talked me into a "plug" toy and I don't really like it at all, but seeing as it doesnt hurt nearly as bad as a penis, and gets him off in 2 minutes and off of me, its a win, win situation :haha:


----------



## jenniferttc1

I don't have any funny stories to share, my husband is so uptight and wants everything done right in pregnancy. He gets so mad when I poke our little guy to get him moving lol. But I do love that anything I ask him to do, he does it now :)
And he loves the waddling jokes.


----------



## BeesKnees

jenniferttc1 said:


> ..........and gets him off in 2 minutes and off of me, its a win, win situation :haha:

LOVE IT. It is so true.:haha: I've been doing almost whatever I can to excite Mr. Quick-Draw McGraw rather than the Marathon Man. I don't have time for those shenanigans. I have nesting to do. :winkwink:


----------



## jenniferttc1

BeesKnees said:


> jenniferttc1 said:
> 
> 
> ..........and gets him off in 2 minutes and off of me, its a win, win situation :haha:
> 
> LOVE IT. It is so true.:haha: I've been doing almost whatever I can to excite Mr. Quick-Draw McGraw rather than the Marathon Man. I don't have time for those shenanigans. I have nesting to do. :winkwink:Click to expand...

Could'nt agree more! Takes me 2 seconds to be done and get my needs, I don't want 1 hour of sex! :haha:


----------



## Lilbynon

AngelUK said:


> Lilbynon :shock: :shock: how generous of him to let you wait till after dinner! :growlmad: Did he expect you to make that btw?

Yep he did, but he was sadly disapointed. LOL i Brushed my teeth and went to bed!


----------



## Amethyste

Me, he wants me to unplug his computer behind the sofa where i usually sit. That wouldn't be a problem if the sofa was right next to the wall so i have to bend over it to try to find the plug between the back of the sofa and the wall lol. I don't think i ll be able to do that for much longer. At the begining when i felt sick on the first trimestre, it told me "com'on if you can't handle it now, how you gonna do later cos it is just gonna get worse" (which is not true) i was soo annoyed that i got him the book about surviving pregnancy for men for dummies lol !!. Oh yes, and once he read his baby book, he told me i should def have an epidural cos childbirth is not gonna hurt a little bit it is gonna hurt loooooooooooooooaaaaaaaaaaaatsss !!!!! Thanks for making me feel better. :dohh:

I make him look bad but appart from that he is fine lol. He let my carry two shopping bags from the car to the house instead of the whole lot,lol and even pushed the trolley in the supermarket !! Little bugger I know !!:haha:


----------



## Amethyste

aam310 said:


> Mine asks if I'll get something for him if we are both sitting down!! What makes him think I'm more capable than him. Also the other day I said I needed a back rub and he said so do I. Sometimes I feek like he really doesn't understand. He gets mad when I can't sleep at night. It seriously seems like he is the pregnant one!

Coffe, Back rubs, sleepless night. Mine does exactly the same. It is little things they don't realize !! I remember when i had morning sickness and he started telling he is not feeling very well either, i couldn't believe it ! Or when he has to go to the toilet first when we arrive at home !


----------



## Elizax

OH asked me to hold up his mams huge thick wooden kitchen table so he could sweep under it properly, *THEN*, wouldn't let me carry a tiny ass bag of potatoes from the car into the house :saywhat:


----------



## Amber4

Similar to another post already - When I have heartburn and I ask my OH to get the Gaviscon he tells me his "magic medicine" would work better. Pfft. I don't want that thing in my mouth, nevermind your bloody "magic medicine"!


----------



## Blizzard

I have to say, my hubby is generally very good. Doesn't complain about the lack of sex, nor the lack of the... other thing. Cooks, cleans (sometimes) and is generally great. However the only problem I have is that he comes home from work smelling pretty horrible. Please note at the moment I'm pretty sure I could compete favourably with a bloodhound and he has no sense of smell.

So when asked if he could maybe shower because he stank, he said couldn't I just ignore it? Unfortunately it kept making me gag :D. No bj's here either... gag reflex has become super honed despite the lack of sickness. Fun alone in the shower for the poor lad it is.


----------



## AngelUK

The mind boggles ladies! Do you think they may be so thoughtless cause their mothers and to a certain extent us as well have spoilt them too much? So that now they cannot cope with us being less than our usual competent and endlessly forgiving and loving selves?


----------



## Tonka106

AngelUK said:


> Tonka :rofl: And I am sure he was being all selfless there, uh-huh LOL. Also maybe he thought it was like Austin Power's Swedish penis pump! :rofl:


:rofl: true! Maybe I should tell him to try it out and see if it works for him! :haha:


----------



## snowfia

OH's been pretty good tbh.
But LOL at the anal posts. OH always says that we have to try everything once and i just say he can stick something in my bum when i can stick something in his and he's definitely not keen on that ;) :haha:


----------



## maddypaddock

he asked me to play ruff and tumble with his little brothers !!!!


----------



## joeyjo

At me 35 weeks and SIL 21 weeks coming to stay.... I warned her our spare bed is an air bed and she was happy (I slept on it at 32 weeks) 

Anyway DH suggested we take airbed again & give his sis & her oh our bed because.... She's pregnant!!!!!


----------



## The Alchemist

Omg, this thread is too funny! Lol...

Well, my OH's had asked for anal too. I said no of course. One morning, I hugged him in bed, I was behind him, arms wrapped around him, said "Baby, you want my ass?" And course he said yes, and quickly, I yanked his asshole hair. Lol!...and I said "hurt much?"...satisfyingly grinning.


----------



## Lulu1982

Just to let you all know that said pig which I was asked to lift, has since given birth to 9 lovely babies!

Three guesses who got to stick their hand up it's back end when she got into trouble! Bloody useless men!!


----------



## AngelUK

Aww I love piglets! So cute :D Well done you Lulu! Just goes to show that without women nothing would happen, ever.


----------



## krismarie621

My OH doesn't want me to do ANYTHING, so I don't have any "he asked me to do WHAT?" stories.

But, when we went to the grocery store a couple weeks ago, it was super busy and all that was left was handicap spots. He asked me at what stage in my pregnancy do I get a handicap parking permit.

He was dead serious. :haha:


----------



## Blizzard

Funny man! Xx


----------



## xpensivtaste

my OH hasn't asked me to do anything, he is the one telling me off for trying to do anything which is very frustrating when housework needs doing and he doesnt do it to my standard....he does try bless him but you know the saying "if you want something doing right - do it yourself"
he does walk at the speed of light tho when i am wobbling along at snail pace....guess its the only time he forgets.
on more than one occasion when he has been drunk he has tried to offer me a beer completely disregarding a) the fact i cant drink and b) sometimes i could really do with a nice cold glass of suds after a long day and i dont need my nose rubbing in it thankyou'p =)


----------



## izzlesnizzle

This thread is hilarious! Love it. My OH has been pretty good on the whole. He did complain last night that hes running the house on his own at the moment and i need to have more gratitude and less attitude! He made me laugh when he said that.

The only thing he has suggested is at xmas we go and stay at his nans but in previous times that has meant a very uncomfortable night taking the cushions off the sofa and making a bed on the floor. I said you can forget that now, i'll be almost 20 wks by then and im not sleeping on the floor on cushions. He said well you can share the bed with my mum in the spare room, i said no way that would be too weird, im not very close to his mum and the house is an old war time house where the toilet is downstairs at the back of the house through the kitchen. Im not sleeping somewhere where the toilet is a million miles away and i wake his mum up every 5 mins while i traipse to the toilet!


----------

